# Archery History Research Paper!!!



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone out there has a good book or two on the history and development of archery. I have to write a high school research paper 2500 words long. is there anyone that has some good sources that i could look up at the library??? 


anything at all would be greatly appreciated. 

so far i found some very interesting topics such as Otzi (if anyone knows who he is) and things like that. I thought this would be a more exciting topic than comparing two poets from a hundred years ago. 

well thankyou in advance if anyone has some archery history books, please provide the author and title, and that would be Great!

Eric Mamo,


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

Just do a search on the internet. I'm sure you'll come up with more information than you can use. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

yeah, i know theres way too much info in the internet...

but does anyone have a good book, thats what i need for resources. 

any help at all........thankyou

>Eric Mamo


----------



## genghis (Sep 20, 2004)

Eric,

While the book is fictional the author does some pretty extensive research for his work. I'm talking about Michael Crichton's "Timeline". Look in the bibliography section in the back as he did cover some of the 14th century archers and how they overcame armored knights at Agincourt. Not sure how far back you want to go. 

When you get it written, you should post it or link to it. 

Good luck and I hope this helps.

Shawn


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

ok, ill definetly check it out, sounds good

>thankyou

>Eric


----------



## 00scoots (Jun 15, 2004)

Eric,
This is a pretty broad topic and it covers THOUSANDS of years!!

If you would be interested in narrowing things down a bit you may want to consider covering the revival of modern archery and bowhunting in America. 

A good book to start off with would be "The Traditional Bowhunter's Handbook", by T.J. Conrads. It has chapters on "The Dawn of Archery", "The Thompson Brothers" - these two brothers were bowhunting in the 1850's and wrote the book, "The Witchery of Archery" in the 1870's. There's also a chapter on Ishi, Saxton Pope and Art Young, and a few others that have influenced today's archery.

The sport of archery that we know and enjoy today may have its roots dating back thousands of years and across many cultures, but it's been less than 150 years since the dawn of today's archery in America.

Good luck with your research paper and post it up for us when you have it completed.


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

yes i know its a boad topic, and because its so broad, i was planning on taking certain events in the evolution of the bow and arrow, and specific topics that i could elaborate (such as otzi). thats why the books that people are telling me to read are so great, keep em coming, i couldnt thank you enough! 
when im finished with the paper, ill post it no problem. 

thanks again


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Eric-
Dr. Graham at MSU can probably help you out quite a bit. The man is a historical archery book. If you need to get ahold of him, let me know and I'll get you his e-mail address. Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

American Indian Archery

By Reginald and Gladys Laubin

This is a great book


----------



## Eric Mamo (Jun 10, 2004)

o cool cool, thanks a bunch; this is great!

>Eric


----------

